# Car Audio Magazines?



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

So I have posted before how I was looking to buy some Car Audio and Electronics magazines...(still looking for those by the way) but I was wondering are there any current places who are selling magazines on the car audio world? Besides tuner magazines. Iam not really into tuning a foreign car. Sucks that the internet killed this. I mean the web is great and all but I can't find much online as far as what systems people are running with a breakdown of their equipment and install pictures. I miss it. Gave me ideas of new stuff that could be done.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Performance Auto & Sound is the only one still in existence, and it's mostly tuner and boomer stuff.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I HATE this subject. Why? Because at one time I owned a couple hundred Car Audio and Car Stereo Review magazines dating back to the mid-80's. 2-3 milk crates completely full and in excellent condition. Also, every Orion Tech Brief they ever released.
Yep...threw it all away one day when cleaning. 
I know, I know...I'm a dumba$$.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> I HATE this subject. Why? Because at one time I owned a couple hundred Car Audio and Car Stereo Review magazines dating back to the mid-80's. 2-3 milk crates completely full and in excellent condition. Also, every Orion Tech Brief they ever released.
> Yep...threw it all away one day when cleaning.
> I know, I know...I'm a dumba$$.


I hear ya man!!! Welcome to my world! I was so into the car audio world back in the 90's. Loved it! I had a whole large box separated out with file folders listed in alphabetical order of every major manufacturer. I had ads, flyers, pamphlets, posters, etc. I then had another box of Car Audio and Electronics magazines from the 90's. 3 years worth of magazines. This was in storage for the past 20 years back in Massachusetts where I grew up. Now when I moved to Tennessee I left EXPLICIT instructions for none of my stuff to get touched or thrown out. You know where Iam going with this don't you! Yep apparently my father and brother have been going through the storage unit and my guess is they threw them out and don't want to tell me. I came up for Christmas time and searched everywhere. No boxes. I tipped that unit upside down. Talk about pissed. I am trying to find some to ease my pain just a little. And yes for those about to say it...Yes it is my own fault. I should of brought them with me and never should of left valuables behind for the last 20 years. Live and learn.


----------



## timzewski (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in the same sort of situation.....

I've read about some people wanting to scan the magazines and having an online database, is there any news on this??? I'd like to help out any way I can, but I really don't have any mags/literature to scan, but maybe could help in other ways??


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought a large lot of 90s CA&E and Autotronics off of Ebay last year because I too was having withdrawls. I got some of my favorite issues from that auction, I also had a friend on here scan some of my favorite articles from back when. 

Go to the Mobile Sound Science website and go to third party installs, there is a large collection of great old school install scans. Please add to it if you have other installs, this is the best place I have seen for old school installs.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> I bought a large lot of 90s CA&E and Autotronics off of Ebay last year because I too was having withdrawls. I got some of my favorite issues from that auction, I also had a friend on here scan some of my favorite articles from back when.
> 
> Go to the Mobile Sound Science website and go to third party installs, there is a large collection of great old school install scans. Please add to it if you have other installs, this is the best place I have seen for old school installs.


Cool thanks for the tip navy chief. I too saw the threads about guys willing to scan in the magazine's in to form an online database. In theory it sounds great and all but I do this for a living and it would take some serious time and effort. The best bet would be for someone to take hi res photos and then just make a photo gallery of the pages. That would be the quickest and less difficult process.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a bunch, PM me if you are interested and I can dig them out of the attic.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

lucasa.miller said:


> I have a bunch, PM me if you are interested and I can dig them out of the attic.


PM'd


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> I HATE this subject. Why? Because at one time I owned a couple hundred Car Audio and Car Stereo Review magazines dating back to the mid-80's. 2-3 milk crates completely full and in excellent condition. Also, every Orion Tech Brief they ever released.
> Yep...threw it all away one day when cleaning.
> I know, I know...I'm a dumba$$.


I did the same thing when I was moving to my new house. There used to be so many good car audio mags back then. I remember when I couldn't wait when the next issues came out.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is what I have from the 90s. They are all Car Audio and Electronics. I have more that are from different magazines and I have about 20+ that are 2000s on up.

Car Audio and Electronics
October 1989
November 1989
February 1990
March 1990
August 1990
November 1990 x2
January 1991
February 1991
March 1991
June 1991
September 1993
December 1994
January 1995
February 1995
March 1995
May 1995
July 1995-March 1996
May 1996
July 1996- March 1997
May 1997- August 1997
October 1997- December 1997
March 1998
June 1998
July 1998
August 1998
October 1998- January 1999
March 1999
December 1999

Annual Directory – All Car Audio and Electronics except the last one
2005
2004
1998 – Security Directory
1998
1997 – Security Directory
1997
1996
1995
1994
1991 – Car Audio and Electronics
1991 – Car Stereo Review

I'm going to get details on each magazine, like what gear is being tested and post them to the classifieds this weekend.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

lucasa.miller said:


> Here is what I have from the 90s. They are all Car Audio and Electronics. I have more that are from different magazines and I have about 20+ that are 2000s on up.
> 
> Car Audio and Electronics
> October 1989
> ...


PM's sent for the 89-99 issues.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

Took way longer than I thought to detail what was in each issue...

here is what I got tonight...

May 1996 – Six Amp shootout – Three 2 channel and three 6 channel.
*Two Channel*
HiFonics American Warriors Hawk
Kicker Impulse 352xi
Profile SPL 100
*Six Channel*
Sony XM-C1000
Sentrek SPA 860
Audio Art 260.6XE

July 1996

August 1996- Four dash mount and four trunk mount equalizers

*Dash Mount*
AudioControl Four.1
Autotek 7004A
Earthquake Sound EQ-4000px
Sony XE-90
*Trunk Mount*
Crunch CEQ31
Fultron 16-EQ12
Crossfire CFX3Q
Rockford Fosgate OEQ2

September Car Stereo Review – Reviews= Phoenix Gold Cyclone, Xtant 4180c, Aline DDC-F17A, Audison LR 435 XR, Rockford Fosgate RFX-8103, Precision Power PPI PSC-221.

September 1996 – Security directory issue. Five security systems compared: Alpine, Clifford, Excalibur, Prestive & Ungo.

October 1996 – Six Amps Compete, Jacobs AccuVolt, Jensen Nitro RA 2040CLx amplifier, Phoenix Gold Cyclone Subwoofer PG

*Two Channel Amps*
Zapco Studio 150
A/D/S M280
MTX Thunder 2160

*Four Channel Amps*
Crunch Z4040
Autotek 4100X
Kenwood KAC-846
PG CYCLONE

Graphs = Frequency response, Compliance vs. Position, BL vs. Position, Rotation and distortion, The effect of leakage, & T/S parameters!

November 1996 – Guide to the USAC & IASCA Finals. Six CD radios tested.

JVC Digifine KD-GS717
Kenwood KDC-4005
Sony CDX-3100
Alpine CDA-7930
Clarion Pro Audio DRX9275L
Pioneer Premier DEX-P88

December 1996 – Six 6-1/2 speakers tested. Three coaxials and three separates tested. 
*Coax*
Blaupunkt VPD653 
Fultron Aria AR-SYNC6 
Kicker Impulse 6501

*Separates (Component)*
Polk Audio db 3065
A/D/S AL6
Diamond Audio S600.25 HEX


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

*December 1995-* Three HLCD & Three 5 ¼ coax speakers tested

*HLCD Test*

Image Dynamics CD-2 COMP V.2
ProTech Loudspeakers TL106
Veritas Audio AW1-44VD

*5 ¼ Coax Test*

Cerwin Vega A1-52
MTX 5212
Pioneer TS-A1395
Sony Mobile ES XS-3051D

*January 1996 –* Four three source systems tested (tape deck, CD & CD changer)

*February 1996* – BIG AMP TEST

*Two Channel Amps*

Lanzar Optidrive 2200
Precision Power A600.2
Ultimate Sound Attitude US2125

*Four Channel Amps*

Cadence CPA 4100XRi
Jensen A432HLX
Rockford Fosgate Punch 160x4

*March 1996 –* Three 10” and Three 12” woofers tested. Five radar detectors tested

*10” Woofers tested*

JBL GTx10
MTX Black Gold BG104A
Polk Audio db10

*12” Woofers tested*

Cerwin Vega Accurate Image AI-12.0
Infinity Beta Twelve
Kicker Solo-Baric S12a-4


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I would love to read that opti2200 article battling the great a600. That is awesome.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

I wish I had the time to scan all of these. Even the ads are awesome. Gut shots of most amps...


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

lucasa.miller said:


> I wish I had the time to scan all of these. Even the ads are awesome. Gut shots of most amps...


Cool I had mentioned in another thread I wouldn't mind to high res photograph some issues and its a goal of mine to build an online gallery of the magazines to share with all. Would take some time but could prob do a magazine a month.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

*March/April 1994 Issue of Car Stereo Review*

10 page review of Pioneer’s ODR system

Soundstream Reference 500 Review

*December 1994* - Six coaxial speaker shootout

*January 1995* – Five cassette Radio/CD changer combinations

*February 1995* – Six multichannel amplifiers

*6, 7 & 8 channel amplifier shootout*

A/D/S 850MX
Audio Art 340.6XE
Blade SE-56
Blaupunkt V7000
Earthquake PA-6050C
McIntosh MC440

*March 1995* – Six Subwoofers & Four radar detectors tested

*Free Air Subwoofers*

Alpine 6106GX
Cerwin Vega S-10
Crazy Dog Beware FD-10
Impact MFbX 10.4
JL Audio 10IB4
Pioneer TS-W252F

*March/April 1995 issue of Car Stereo Review*

*TESTED*

Precision Power A1200 Amplifier
Soundstream SPL160
Autotek 333BTS Amplifier

*May 1995* – Eight amps under $200

*Amplifier shootout!*

Alphasonik HBX-2050
Autotek Silverado 50
Kenwood KAC-624
Linear Power LP 50
MTX Thunder 240
Rockford Series 1 2600x
SOAT SA-250
Sony XM-250

*July 1995*- Six tape radios tested

*August 1995* – Eight equalizers tested

*September 1995* – Four security systems tested

*October 1995* – Eight amps compete in two power classes

*Two Channel*

Alpine MRV-1000
Pioneer GM-X802
Rockford Fosgate Punch 60ix
US AMPS US-A100

*Four Channel*

Blaupunkt Velocity V450
Earthquake Sound PA-4020C
MTX Thunder 4160
Sony XM-405

*November 1995* – Six CD Radios & Xtant Amp tested

*CD RADIO TEST*

Clarion DRX6175
Sherwood XCM-6870R
Sony CDX-C590
Blaupunkt New Orleans
JVC KD-GS770
Sanyo ECD-8595

*AMP TEST*

XTANT 3300c


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

New PM sent Lucas.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Man its cool and sad to read all these titles and reviews. I just cannot believe or understand why car audio mags are now extinct. If cross stitching can have enough advertisers to keep a magazine afloat, how the hell can car audio not? Seriously! Next time you're at the grocery store look at the magazine rack and look at all the mags devoted to the most obscure, off the wall interests. But we can't have one? We don't even have an online magazine! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Man its cool and sad to read all these titles and reviews. I just cannot believe or understand why car audio mags are now extinct. If cross stitching can have enough advertisers to keep a magazine afloat, how the hell can car audio not? Seriously! Next time you're at the grocery store look at the magazine rack and look at all the mags devoted to the most obscure, off the wall interests. But we can't have one? We don't even have an online magazine!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


I hear ya man. I actually work for a company that does that cross stitching stuff. I would easily say that the fan base is about the same. ie. it's not huge but has its followers. It's time for someone to do something! We need to revive car audio once again!


----------



## zrick (Jun 19, 2020)

PPI_GUY said:


> I HATE this subject. Why? Because at one time I owned a couple hundred Car Audio and Car Stereo Review magazines dating back to the mid-80's. 2-3 milk crates completely full and in excellent condition. Also, every Orion Tech Brief they ever released.
> Yep...threw it all away one day when cleaning.
> I know, I know...I'm a dumba$$.


Are they worth anything


PPI_GUY said:


> I HATE this subject. Why? Because at one time I owned a couple hundred Car Audio and Car Stereo Review magazines dating back to the mid-80's. 2-3 milk crates completely full and in excellent condition. Also, every Orion Tech Brief they ever released.
> Yep...threw it all away one day when cleaning.
> I know, I know...I'm a dumba$$.


Are they worth anything? I used to have hundreds.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

heck you gonna bring up a 7 year old post and expect an answer,?this website is delirious,


----------

